# facebook page



## ufuk (May 18, 2014)

hello people i created a facebook page of my photography please click on the like button to support my page https://www.facebook.com/ufuk.ince.731

and ofcourse share yours as well


----------



## jaomul (May 18, 2014)

I think you will find this is not really that type of forum. Most don't come here to make Facebook friends or click on a link from a first time poster. Good luck. Have a nice day


----------

